# Christmas clean TTS



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Haven't cleaned car for 3 weeks ,some before and after shots


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol how I've loaded pics it's more like after and then befores :roll:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

KIFOO said:


> Lol how I've loaded pics it's more like after and then befores :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

I was like 'It's already clean to begin with!'......Then I scolled down.

Nice job 8)


----------

